# Good Lord... do you know what's IN Desitin? Want to?



## MrsSmall

I was doing some research and updating my website. I thought I'd compare Monkey Suds and Burt's Bees with Desitin. (since Desitin is the most commonly used diaper cream) his is what I found:

*Fresh Scent Desitin*
Active Ingredients: Zinc Oxide 10% (Purpose: Diaper Rash Ointment)

Inactive Ingredients: Cyclomethicone, Dimethicone, Fragrance, *Methylparaben*, Microcrystalline Wax, Mineral Oil, Propylparaben, Purified Water, *Sodium Borate*, Sorbitan Sesquioleate, White Petrolatum, White Wax

*Hypoallergenic Desitin*
Active Ingredients: Contains: Zinc Oxide (40%)

Inactive Ingredients: *BHA*, Cod Liver Oil, Fragrance, Lanolin, *Methylparaben*, Petrolatum, Talc, Water

•*Methylparaben* will be readily and completely absorbed through the skin or after ingestion, and then it hydrolyzed to para-hydroxybenzoic acid, and metabolites are rapidly excreted in the urine. It may show cross-sensitivity in people allergic to local anesthetics that are metabolized to para-aminobenzoic acid. Parabenes are used in cosmetic products as preservatives.

•According to the National Institute of Health*, "no data are available in humans" for *BHA*. "Sufficient evidence of carcinogenicity in animals. OVERALL EVALUATION: Group 2B: The agent is possibly carcinogenic to humans."

•In reference to *Sodium Borate*, the National Institute of Health states* "autopsy has revealed ... Hepatitis, nephrosis & cerebral edema. In some cases ... Necrotic changes in intestines, plethora of internal organs, brain tissue stasis & pulmonary edema. Fatal doses for humans are variously est to be 5 to 6 g for children and 10 to 25 g for adults. Borax and boric acid used in powders and ointments have resulted in serious poisonings and death."

•* http://householdproducts.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## vanilla

yikes.


----------



## threeforme2005

Scary what they allow in some common household products. eek!


----------



## Trishy

And the cod liver oil makes your diapers smell like a fish market too!

I've been using Motherlove Nipple Cream on J's bum. It is a bit pricey but it is so nice and clears any bit of redness right up.


----------



## PinkPixie

BHA - that's just scary!
... and cod liver oil too


----------



## grnmtnmama

i agree, it's scary and gross. why does a bum cream need to have that stuff? if you're interested in this you should look at the ingredients for all the products that you use. check out this website:
http://www.ewg.org/issues/cosmetics/index.php

half of the ingredients are added to give moisturizing products a non-greasy feel or things like that. it's enough to drive a woman to make her own darn products.


----------



## carrietorgc

yuck!

on a similar note to trish's post, i've used lanolin to clear up yucky rashes quickly


----------



## Leilalu

2 words: Burts Bees


----------



## judybean

Just lanolin is great, but sometimes I like a bit more of a kick... like the Bum Salve from Hug-a-dub-dub ... I really like that.

Or, if you're not one for the goopier kind of stuff and have a thing about diaper rash cream being white..... then I really like Jack's Magic Beanstalk Diaper Magic Cream.


----------



## jaye_p

That is really scary! This is why I stick to Burt's Bees diaper rash cream.


----------



## Meisubaby

Ok that is just scary to think that its used on babies! I guess I will keep clear of that! We haven't used Desitin in ages but now I will know to make that ages into lifetime! yeesh how do they get away with that?


----------



## meco

Another reason I stick with Weleda


----------



## AngelBee

Freaky! uke


----------



## romansmum

yup! big weleda fan here too!


----------



## threeforme2005

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grnmtnmama*
half of the ingredients are added to give moisturizing products a non-greasy feel or things like that. it's enough to drive a woman to make her own darn products.

That's exactly why I use almost all natural bath and body products. I've been buying tons of organic and burts bees and such because it just makes me feel better putting those products on my family.


----------



## Monkeybutt

yuck!


----------



## MTBto5

Pretty nasty for a little bum


----------



## Talula Fairie

I use mostly California Baby diaper rash cream, but I will admit to having used Destin a few times when a super duper rash strikes (which is rare). I've never used it more than a few times in a day, but it just seems to work really fast







: *runs and hides*


----------



## Mommy&Will

The Natural Newborn Diaper Defense Cream is all I need these days. Mmmmm.... I love that stuff.










http://thenaturalnewborn.com/


----------



## USAmma

I really like Bourdeux's Butt Paste b/c I recognize all of the ingredients. It will stain for a few washes but it works great on my baby's bottom with all her GI problems and acid diaper rashes.


----------



## Jennifer3141

Eeep!

And it's JMBS creme here but I will be giving the MS stuff a try.









Jen


----------



## stafl

It's the fragrance I'm most afraid of. That's why we can't use most of the "natural" rash ointments, either. And why is lavender always in them? What doesn't irritate baby's skin, causes DH terrible sinus problems! Why does my baby's butt have to be perfumed, anyway?







:

mostly I make my own ointments, but with a recent (food allergy?) bleeding rash, had to go out and get some zinc oxide. Could only find one in the entire store that didn't have "fragrance" on the list of ingredients.


----------



## niccig

Yikes. How does Triple Paste compare? I just looked and none of those ingredients you listed are there, but there are others I don't know.
White Petrolatum
bisabolol
Polysorbate 80


----------



## organicmommy

Yup pretty nasty stuff to put on a sweet baby bum. I use a cream I make myself that is mostly beeswax, alvacado oil and comfry leaf. Works great and so much safer. I even found a source for organic beeswax when I was making it


----------



## SugarAndSun

Yikes! I used tons of that stuff on ds when he was a newborn in sposies. Why do they even sell that!?!


----------



## BCmamaof6

Omg!







That's awful!

We use Jack's Rash Magic Cream...does anyone know what's in it?


----------



## p137

I think the sodium borate is used as a thickener... and then there's the petroleum products too, mineral oil and petrolatum. yuck.

we like to use pure shea butter because it is non-staining and is very good for healing sore little bums.

someone mentioned lavender...it isnt' just for scent that people add essential oils. many of them have very important properties for the skin and/or they have antifungal/antibacterial qualities that are helpful. lavender is just one of the ones that can be used.


----------



## SaraByTheSea

::retch::


----------



## Talula Fairie

I posted to this thread earlier, and I have to say...after posting I used it for a day or so once...and my ENTIRE DIAPER STASH stank of fish. Bad. Like, very very bad. I had to wash it all twice with vinigar and baking soda and 209384029 rinses







: NEVER AGAIN!!!

Besdies, I found the most awesomest diaper balm evah! It's made by The Soap Deck and smells like Lavendar! Ever since I started using it even the smallest hint of redness is gone, gone, gone.


----------



## peekyboo

According to the Poison Control Center, it's safe to eat and will just act like a laxative.

Yes, I learned that when my ds, then 2, ate some of it. He also ate some Chapstick once. And sprayed Fabreeze in his mouth (even though I had it up high, he found it.)

Yeah ---> uke


----------



## Steady101

How gross







uke


----------



## Amylcd

My first and only experience with Desitin ended with my daughter in the ER. Started out as a mild diaper rash and ended up with an horrible allergic reaction


----------



## JamesMama

Blech...I hated the Desitin (not sure why, guess now I know) so I used vascaline (sp?) and it worked soooo well thats what I've used ever since (course that was with 'sposies...will it stain my cloth?)


----------



## Staceyhsmom1

They give free samples and coupons for desitin at my pediatrician's office









And I remeber seeing a tv commercial for a baby shower and they show that Desitin is THE thing to give


----------

